# Should I buy a Bimmer Diesel?



## jlipomi (Apr 26, 2010)

I think they are expensive and do not have the pick up of the V8. I am hooked on V8s and love the power and quietness. That***8217;s the other thing about diesels, they are noisey. Try a V8, you will never look back!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Hmm, I was taught, ***8220;Buy horsepower, drive torque.***8221; My 90 hp 2003 VW TDI did great. Imagine how I feel about my 250 hp X5! I went diesel in 2000 and won***8217;t go back.


----------



## Duckdodgers (May 13, 2018)

I loved my 535d. Just bought 540d, love it even more. But if you want one move fast. After just a few months BMW is no longer importing it into USA. Pulled it from the BMWUSA website as well. A few are left in the sales channel but not many. A shame, it***8217;s a great car. My dealer said lack of sell through in USA killed it after only a few months.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

Doug Huffman said:


> My 90 hp 2003 VW TDI did great.


No comparisons out there at that time for the fuel economy and grin factor. We had an 02 jetta manual which was the first diesel in the fam since the early 80s 6.2 suburban... In adulthood, many diesel cars over the years, mostly short term under 2 years. Preferred the 83 rabbit to the 85 190d though...

Once you start driving something that has good power and great fuel economy....


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Duckdodgers said:


> I loved my 535d. Just bought 540d, love it even more. But if you want one move fast. After just a few months BMW is no longer importing it into USA. Pulled it from the BMWUSA website as well. A few are left in the sales channel but not many. A shame, it's a great car. My dealer said lack of sell through in USA killed it after only a few months.


Nooooo!!!! Had not read about this. Was going to be a top contender for next car.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

FredoinSF said:


> Nooooo!!!! Had not read about this. Was going to be a top contender for next car.


Like the 740, they may be moderately available over the next few years to the few people who know they exist.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

jlipomi said:


> I think they are expensive and do not have the pick up of the V8. I am hooked on V8s and love the power and quietness. That***8217;s the other thing about diesels, they are noisey. Try a V8, you will never look back!


LOL. The 535d is dead quiet compared to diesels you've heard before. The 535d only has the soft rumble of an exhaust note. Many gasoline cars are way louder.

While I like to drive spiritedly and drive my BMW diesels like I stole them, I never bought a diesel car to win drag races. Overall driveability under real world driving conditions is way more important to me than winning drag races. The diesel's torque characteristics makes the car drive 100% better overall and with better fuel economy comes as a bonus. The extra low end grunt from the diesel's torque is addictive. With my logging 1k miles per week, being a friend of OPEC with the V8 or anything running on gasoline for that matter is a total nonstarter.

Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proconsul (Aug 2, 2015)

For the trend and the tea leaves, boys and girls, ladies and gents, if you want to buy a new BMW with a diesel power plant you had best start now, and configure an X5d, because that appears to be the only diesel fueled BMW model now available for order in the U S of A as of this morning (excluding existing dealer inventory). For 2018. For MY 2019 and beyond, you can hazard a guess based on this information....


----------



## PvtDexter (Jul 23, 2018)

Based on my experience with our 2011 X5 35d, I would not buy a BMW with a diesel engine. I think one of the biggest problems was related to our use -- 90% city driving -- but that does not excuse the lack of reliability we experienced. When it runs, it runs great, particularly in highway driving. But the mileage has never been good (city was mid to upper teens; highway low 20s), and the engine has proven unreliable and very expensive to maintain, primarily due to emissions control issues. 

We replaced the diesel particulate filter at 70,000 miles, replaced the NOx sensor (before the SCR catalytic converter) 800 miles later, replaced the EGR valve actuator three times (21k, 36k, and 84k), replaced the air pressure sensor and mass air flow sensor (42k), replaced the DEF fluid meter unit (48k) and DEF fluid tank (83k), replaced the vacuum box and hot-film mass air meter (flow sensor) (53k), replaced multiple fuel injectors (54k, 84k), replaced a metering valve (81k), replaced the right air temperature sensor (15k), etc.

That yellow check engine light has been the the bane of our existence.


----------



## dmlgc (Aug 21, 2008)

*Wife loves her Diesal*

My wife has a 2012 335D and will not give it up. I have told her I would buy her a new Diesel but she will only go with a 6 cylinder model. Currently to get a 6D you have to get 5 series as they don't offer it in 3 series anymore.

She says 5 is too big for her so she's keeping her 335D until BMW offers a 6 in 3 series (I told her this is unlikely). She loves that she has performance and great Diesal mileage. I also drive her 3 (normally drive X6M) and I love the torque and handling.

Only thing about Diesal engines is religous maintence and opening it up on the highway on regular basis ( standard for most performance cars).


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

PvtDexter said:


> Based on my experience with our 2011 X5 35d, I would not buy a BMW with a diesel engine. I think one of the biggest problems was related to our use -- 90% city driving -- but that does not excuse the lack of reliability we experienced. When it runs, it runs great, particularly in highway driving. But the mileage has never been good (city was mid to upper teens; highway low 20s), and the engine has proven unreliable and very expensive to maintain, primarily due to emissions control issues.
> 
> We replaced the diesel particulate filter at 70,000 miles, replaced the NOx sensor (before the SCR catalytic converter) 800 miles later, replaced the EGR valve actuator three times (21k, 36k, and 84k), replaced the air pressure sensor and mass air flow sensor (42k), replaced the DEF fluid meter unit (48k) and DEF fluid tank (83k), replaced the vacuum box and hot-film mass air meter (flow sensor) (53k), replaced multiple fuel injectors (54k, 84k), replaced a metering valve (81k), replaced the right air temperature sensor (15k), etc.
> 
> That yellow check engine light has been the the bane of our existence.


Some of your issues plague everyone. But some are definitely unique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

One must be credulous to replace the DPF at so low miles. A credulous cash cow.


----------



## PvtDexter (Jul 23, 2018)

Doug Huffman said:


> One must be credulous to replace the DPF at so low miles. A credulous cash cow.


Fortunately, it was covered by the extended warranty we purchased from BMW, but I am not sure what you would expect a BMW customer to do? Keep driving with the yellow check engine on and at reduced power?


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Duckdodgers said:


> I loved my 535d. Just bought 540d, love it even more. But if you want one move fast. After just a few months BMW is no longer importing it into USA. Pulled it from the BMWUSA website as well. A few are left in the sales channel but not many. A shame, it's a great car. My dealer said lack of sell through in USA killed it after only a few months.


Nooooooooo!  This was going to be my next diesel after I got a new job. Love my 328d, but I'd like something a bit fancier that still has great mileage / road trip appeal. Oh well, back to the drawing board . . .


----------



## rcomander (Apr 18, 2016)

I went from a 535d to a 540d i can't seem to love gas engines any more, the sheer power, mileage and the rumble, I would miss it too much.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

mattebury said:


> Duckdodgers said:
> 
> 
> > I loved my 535d. Just bought 540d, love it even more. But if you want one move fast. After just a few months BMW is no longer importing it into USA. Pulled it from the BMWUSA website as well. A few are left in the sales channel but not many. A shame, it's a great car. My dealer said lack of sell through in USA killed it after only a few months.
> ...


I thought about a 5-series too, but my reality is I'm almost always the only person in my car. Occasionally the girlfriend in the right- hand seat. But not often. The 328d is the right sized car for me.


----------



## tacos3 (Jun 22, 2018)

I bought my 1st diesel about 2 months ago. What took me so long? The performance is great as it's torque monster. 26mpg around town and 40 on the highway. I love my 2014 535d M-Sport.


----------



## AnilPunjabi (Sep 3, 2017)

tacos3 said:


> I bought my 1st diesel about 2 months ago. What took me so long? The performance is great as it's torque monster. 26mpg around town and 40 on the highway. I love my 2014 535d M-Sport.


What other options does yours have - wish mine had the m sport and lighting package

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacos3 (Jun 22, 2018)

My F10 535d is an M-Sport. Comfort package, HUD, NAV. It doesn't have all the lane departure warning stuff. It's the best car I've owned.

Here is a link to some photos: https://imageshack.com/a/img921/2127/9S0CrM.jpg


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

I have 5 cars- two BMWs and a 996TT in the mix.

I dont buy, drive and maintain these cars in order to minimize my ownership costs.

And I really dont give a crap if people dont buy the cars I like/own.

Arguing about it seems to be one step above an oil thread....


----------



## turbo97se (May 9, 2018)

I am glad I got one with M-Sport package. I didn't think it mattered much at first when I was looking, but it does make a difference . I have LDW, ACC etc .. it's just more to go wrong. I just had to fix my LDW KAFAS camera. I am not keen on the implementation BMW did for ACC. Brakes way too late for my liking and leaves huge gap when car in front pulls away. That said, it's a cool gadget to have.



AnilPunjabi said:


> What other options does yours have - wish mine had the m sport and lighting package
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

